# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  دانلود کامپوننت های رایگان

## amir.NET2

کامپوننت Ajax Dropdownlist

----------


## amir.NET2

کامپوننت Easy Hit

----------


## amir.NET2

کامپوننت Photo Book

----------


## rtech

اگر کمی هم درمورد این کامپوننت ها توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## amir.NET2

کامپوننت کنترلی هست که می تونید ازش در پروژتون استفاده کنید

اونایی که دوتا فایلی هستن یکیش Source کامپوننت هست که می تونید به دلخواه تفییرش بدید ( Open Source)

و یکی از فیل ها هم DLL ش هست که باید به ToolBox ویژوال استودیو اضافه کنید

----------


## amir.NET2

کامپوننت paging

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

کار جالبی نمودید ممنون

----------


## daneshpazho

thank
do you have any more?

----------


## پیمان مظفری

سلام
من دنبال کامپوننت های AJAX هستم که امکانات گرافیکی جالبی دارند اگه آدرسی برای دانلود کردن دارین ممنون می شم به من هم بدین
با سپاس

----------


## Mojtaba_ss

اینجا هم یه سری بزنید چیزای خوبی پیدا می کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## rtech

> سلام
> من دنبال کامپوننت های AJAX هستم که امکانات گرافیکی جالبی دارند اگه آدرسی برای دانلود کردن دارین ممنون می شم به من هم بدین
> با سپاس


www.Ajax.Asp.Net

----------


## amir.NET2

این هم آخرین نسخه Yet Another Forum که یک فاروم Open Source

ASP .NET با زبون C#‎ هست

----------


## riyahiyan

کسی در مورد Image galley یه کامپوننت خوب و رایگان داره ؟

----------


## amir.NET2

این هم یه Picture Gallery توپ که OpenSource هم هست

موفق باشید

----------


## amir.NET2

این هم یه چت باکس آژاکسی رایگان و OpenSource برای دوستان عزیز

----------


## amir.NET2

یه مثال ساده و ابتدایی برای یادگیری XML Web Services

از سری آموزش های CodeProject

----------


## manager

آقای Amir.Net2 لطفا منبع این مثال ها رو هم در کنار هر یک ذکر کنید که دوستان بتونند با مراجعه به آن از اطلاعات بیشتری بهره مند شوند.

----------


## Nightbat

flash Control

----------


## peymannaji

سلا دو.ست عزیز کار جالبی انجام دادید ... فقط اگه امکان داره برای هر کامپوننتی که در اینجا قرار میدید یک توضیح هم بگزارید که مثلا" این کامپوننت چه کاری انجام میده و هر اطلاعاتی که به من که مبتدی هستم کمک میکنه ... با تشکر فراوان ...

----------


## EHSH

سلام مجموعه کامپوننت های http://www.obout.com بدک نیستن

----------


## mistral

اینجا هم سری بزنید:
www.miniajax.com

----------


## student1

> این هم یه Picture Gallery توپ که OpenSource هم هست
> 
> موفق باشید


با تشکر لطفا کمی درباره طریقه استفاده از این کامپوننت توضیح دهید این دوشاخه libو web برای چیست چه dll هایی باید به پروژه اضافه شود

----------


## nadia2174

یه کامپوننت captcha (برای تولید کد تصویر امنیتی)

لینک دانلود

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

اینم یه کامپوننت تصویر امنیتی رایگان با سورس
پایا وب شمال

----------


## amir_3d_mad

آقا اگه میشه لطفا زحمت Cute Editor رو بکشید :
http://cutesoft.net/

----------


## jingiliboyz

آیا ادیتوری هم دارید که به زبان vb باشه اگه دارید بزارید مرسی

----------


## hadi_jon

سلام دوست گرامی
اگه امکان داره کامپوننت منوی آفیس 2007 رو بزارید.
دروود بر شما ایرانی

----------


## ssmmoo

سلام ... من دنیال مجموعه کامپوننت های ajax هستم...ممنون میشم کمک کنید...سرچ کردم به جایی نرسیدم ...نیاز دارم

----------

